# Mailed explosives



## Smitty901

Mailed explosives , How much you want to bet. Liberal/socialist making them.
Timing , election near made to look like it is a Trump supporter
Everyone has been found and has not exploded
The targets, well known they are protected from this type of attack very well .explosives were sure to be found.
We are being played.


----------



## spork

Just had this conversation with a friend and he was thinking the same thing. The timing seems to be too convenient.


----------



## Annie

@Smitty901 I sure would like to know whos behind this.


----------



## Kauboy

I agree, we are being told what to believe.
These "targets" make no sense, and it is guaranteed that they would never be in danger from such devices being sent.

Cowards send bombs. Leftists are cowards.


----------



## RedLion

Democratic false flags meant to vilify conservatives and bring sympathy to the lefties. The lefties are very, very desperate to avoid a very big failure on 11/6.

First Soros https://www.weaselzippers.us/400490-explosive-device-found-at-george-soros-home/ and now Clinton and Barry.....

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/developing-suspicious-packages-sent-to-hillary-clinton-and-barack-obama/


----------



## RedLion

Annie said:


> @Smitty901 I sure would like to know whos behind this.


Soros crew of criminals is my first guess.


----------



## Kauboy

RedLion said:


> Soros crew of criminals is my first guess.


Absolutely.
It's easier to intercept the package, and tell others to look for the same, when you're the one who had it/them sent. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RJAMES

Untill they find out who sent them it is all speculation. What is true the US is under attack. 

My speculation it is domestic white nationalist group . Speculation as I have no proof same as the speculation that it is a liberal doing it. 

Lets hope no devices exploid and kill anyone , they catch who ever sent them and quickly.


Besides the bombs sent to homes they are reporting similar packages at CNN outlets.


----------



## Sasquatch

@RJAMES is correct that all we really have, so far, is speculation. But with the recent attacks on people from these Liberal progressive groups I will not be at all surprised if the bombs are them too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

No it is Soros and lefties doing it. All signs point to Conservatives keeping the House and adding seats in the Senate and we know who has the history of threats and violence. It is clearly lefties loonies again resorting to violence and manipulation


----------



## RedLion

Again it is a lefty false flag....



> CNN's NYC Studios Evacuated After Suspicious Package Sent to Time Warner Center


https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2018/10/24/cnns-nyc-studios-evacuated-after-suspicious-package-sent-to-time-warner-center/


----------



## RedLion

This is why....


> RED WAVE RISING! Early Returns Continue to Indicate Massive Republican Turnout


 We are only a couple of weeks away from the destruction of the Democratic Party.



> On June 23, 2018, we reported that the 2018 Mid-terms would be a referendum on government corruption and because of this President Trump and the Republicans would win big.
> 
> This was before Democrats made up trumped up charges against a good man - Supreme Court Judge Brett Kavanaugh.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/red-wave-rising-early-returns-continue-to-indicate-massive-republican-turnout/


----------



## ekim

I say give the liberals/lefties what they want to see. Send threats and beat downs to them.


----------



## Chipper

A fake bomb and everyone's undies are in a bunch. Wasn't like someone started shooting up a ball game or attacked a person in a restaurant or on the street. Sent suspicious white powder to the white house or other people/places. Little over reaction IMHO.


----------



## Kauboy

RedLion said:


> This is why.... We are only a couple of weeks away from the destruction of the Democratic Party.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/red-wave-rising-early-returns-continue-to-indicate-massive-republican-turnout/


Pulled this from your link:








I can't decide if I like the "Trump hair" wave, or the starfish with the MAGA hat more!


----------



## Illini Warrior

since they were all fakes or disabled and unable to detonate >>>> definitely a scam - don't know if it's a DNC black ops operative >>> totally possible for them <<<< but the objective is to turn that hate & attack DNC perceptive over to the GOP *in a big way* ....

Question is >>>> is the person(s) behind this going to sacrifice someone with a real device - Maybe someone like Auntie Max - but not that black big mouth herself but some office worker or campaign worker .... go for a two for one - smear the Right & the GOP and get that whole racist thing fired up just before the elections .....


----------



## RedLion

Another piece to this false flag....



> Report: Suspicious Package to Eric Holder Intercepted


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/report-suspicious-package-to-eric-holder-intercepted/


----------



## Tango2X

Curious that all these folks get 'packages", none of which went off, just ahead of the mid terms, isn't it?
Not that a damm one of them was in any danger at all.


----------



## RedLion

Illini Warrior said:


> since they were all fakes or disabled and unable to detonate >>>> definitely a scam - don't know if it's a DNC black ops operative >>> totally possible for them <<<< but the objective is to turn that hate & attack DNC perceptive over to the GOP *in a big way* ....
> 
> Question is >>>> is the person(s) behind this going to sacrifice someone with a real device - Maybe someone like Auntie Max - but not that black big mouth herself but some office worker or campaign worker .... go for a two for one - smear the Right & the GOP and get that whole racist thing fired up just before the elections .....


Rush Limbaugh was just talking about a large change in the media narrative claiming that Trump was not only "lying, but trying to stoke fear." Can you see how these lefty false flag fake bombings would play into this? Trying to blame Trump for what is surely to be labeled righty violence.


----------



## RedLion

So very staged and fake.....



> Debbie Wassermann Schultz's Office Evacuated After Suspicious Package Discovered In Mail


https://www.weaselzippers.us/400609-debbie-wassermann-schultzs-office-evacuated-after-suspicious-package-discovered-in-mail/


----------



## SDF880

Sore O's and about 7 or 8 other names we all know!


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> So very stage and fake.....
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/400609-debbie-wassermann-schultzs-office-evacuated-after-suspicious-package-discovered-in-mail/


Wow. All the coordinated "bomb" attacks. It's almost as if there was some planning behind this. Kinda like the planning to smear Kavanaugh.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

RJAMES said:


> My speculation it is domestic white nationalist group .


Which domestic WHITE nationalist group has a history of this???

you are basing your thoughts by the "targets"

Who would you guess sent them if you based your opinion on the groups that have sent bombs in the past?


----------



## Kauboy

> *CBS News has learned that the return address on the suspicious packages containing explosive devices was listed as Debbie Wasserman Schultz*, who currently serves in the House as U.S. representative for Florida's 23rd congressional district and is the former chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee.


(source:https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/10/24/clintons-suspicious-package/)

I know they're dumb, but are they really **THAT** dumb?


----------



## WhatTheHeck

RedLion said:


> So very stage and fake.....
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/400609-debbie-wassermann-schultzs-office-evacuated-after-suspicious-package-discovered-in-mail/


I am not going to make any snap judgments until more information is available.

However, the return address . . . that is highly amusing.


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> Untill they find out who sent them it is all speculation. What is true the US is under attack.
> 
> My speculation it is domestic white nationalist group . Speculation as I have no proof same as the speculation that it is a liberal doing it.
> 
> Lets hope no devices exploid and kill anyone , they catch who ever sent them and quickly.
> 
> Besides the bombs sent to homes they are reporting similar packages at CNN outlets.


 Not their style. This is a false flag. Of course we have a good idea who the FBI leadership works for so we have to see how they play it.


----------



## RedLion

What did I say earlier?



> In NYT Op-Ed, George Soros' Son Blames Trump And "Demonization Of Opponents" For Bomb Packages


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-24/nyt-op-ed-george-soros-son-blames-trump-and-demonization-opponents-bomb-packages


----------



## RedLion

More BS....



> Capitol Police: 'At Least One' Suspicious Package Intercepted At Congressional Mail Facility





> Another 'suspicious package' was also reportedly sent to Andrew Cuomo's office.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-24/cnn-broadcast-interrupted-nycs-time-warner-center-evacuated


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> What did I say earlier?
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-24/nyt-op-ed-george-soros-son-blames-trump-and-demonization-opponents-bomb-packages


it's like the director "Cue the outrage - roll the film " .....


----------



## Camel923

Hard to say who is responsible. Why all this trouble for fake bombs?? So we down play a crazy leftist whipped into a fervor by elected democrats attempting to actually assasinate Republican members of Congress with gun fire while screaming from the roof tops it’s Trumps fault some yet unknown right wingers sent fake bombs to prominent democrats. The FBI is a proven bunch of liars in cahoots with the deep state and democrats so no one will ever be certain as to who is behind this no matter what evidence is produced. It might be more convincing if RINOs were targeted too.


----------



## RedLion

Illini Warrior said:


> it's like the director "Cue the outrage - roll the film " .....


Like the lefties "picked" lefties that conservatives were certain to hate and then initiated the false flag.....



> CNN Says John Brennan, Former CIA Director and MSNBC Contributor, Was Target of Suspicious Package


https://www.thewrap.com/cnn-reports-suspicious-package-was-addressed-to-msnbc-contributor-john-brennan/


----------



## Kauboy

Whoever is responsible is HIGHLY coordinated.

Yet...

They have not succeeded a single time, not even getting a device close to their supposed "target".
What are we up to now? 10 packages?
The responsible party is either smart enough to get these devices "close enough" to cause a media impact, pick people who illicit a strong emotional tie to a party, but not actually harm anyone...
or
they are too dumb to succeeded even once, yet can build and deliver coordinated packages within a short time period, to targets who would not cause any beneficial impact to the mid-terms even if successful.

Critical thinking reveals the obvious.


----------



## The Tourist

Black powder would show an expert (modern gunpowder burns, it does not explode) but three failures out of three show a novice. Truth be told, it's either a rookie milking his mentor for plans, or some mommie's boy who spends too much time in a computer.

He'd have to be over 21 to buy the components, but he'd also have to leave him mom's basement. No camel excrement. I'm at a loss.


----------



## rstanek

False Flag initiated by the liberals.....


----------



## dwight55

RJames and his antifa pals all want this to be some hillbilly ******* whose family tree looks more like a telephone pole.

And it may be, . . . 

But I'll say this for the conservatives I know, . . . if THEY decided to send someone a bomb, . . . it would indeed be a bomb, . . . it would go BOOM, . . . somebody somewhere would be either seriously harmed or the bejeebers scared out of them. And that is simply because they know how to do it.

The RJames crew, . . . sleeping on a futon next to the sump pump in the back part of the basement, . . . using an offshore IP address filtered thru a half dozen other IP's, . . . didn't know how to call up the right directions for a real one, . . . and he got the BLM web instead of the dark web, . . . and got the directions straight off the Zombie Killers Of Mars game on X Box.

Nahh, . . . it's Soros funded or Soros manipulated, . . . that is almost a given.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist

rstanek said:


> False Flag initiated by the liberals.....


Ya' know, your theory would explain all my reservations and make perfect sense. I'm wondering why a bomb made from proper components fails to go off three times in a row. Your comment opens the opinion that a "working bomb" was never the end game.

Good thinking. It makes sense.


----------



## Smitty901

They were never meant to go off. The builder knew darn well they would never get close and they would be found. False flag written all over it.


----------



## 6811

What a sorry ass false flag,fake, manufactured incident. This wreaks of desperation


----------



## Illini Warrior

amatuer hour or intended >>> the simple fact that the devices were mailed to obvious publicly know addresses for these people - just like the liberals get inside info on GOPer's schedule and dining plans for screaming ambushes - the uber dangerous side of the GOP wouldn't be playing mail games - they'd be ambushing and using planted IEDs ....


----------



## RedLion

Even low IQ Maxine Waters gets to be part of the false flag.....



> BREAKING: Suspicious Package Also Sent to Maxine Waters's Office!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/breaking-bomb-also-sent-to-maxine-waters-office/


----------



## RJAMES

Maine-Marine said:


> Which domestic WHITE nationalist group has a history of this???
> 
> you are basing your thoughts by the "targets"
> 
> Who would you guess sent them if you based your opinion on the groups that have sent bombs in the past?


KKK bombed a church, burned many churches, disappeared a bunch of election workers .


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> KKK bombed a church, burned many churches, disappeared a bunch of election workers .


 Yes and at that time the Democrats ran the KKK. of course public schools like to leave that part out. They not only ran it they created it and financed it. The GOP has Never been tied to the KKK.


----------



## RJAMES

All those who have gotten something mailed to them have been called out as enemys / crooks by trump recently. So it could be a follower of his or it could be someone trying to frame his supporters. We just do not know. 

Let me tell you something I know. Prior to a package being found and everyones alert status goding up a package that now gets a bomb squad called would have at best got opened in anther room away from others. All the sudden everything and its brother is a bomb so you get a lot of false alarms.


----------



## Sasquatch

RJAMES said:


> All those who have gotten something mailed to them have been called out as enemys / crooks by trump recently. So it could be a follower of his or it could be someone trying to frame his supporters. We just do not know.
> 
> Let me tell you something I know. Prior to a package being found and everyones alert status goding up a package that now gets a bomb squad called would have at best got opened in anther room away from others. All the sudden everything and its brother is a bomb so you get a lot of false alarms.


Trump may have called them enemies and crooks recently but they have been enemies and crooks for a looooooong time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin

And when the bullets flied on a baseball field they all targeted Republicans but the leftist rhetoric never chilled.


----------



## RedLion

Even Cuomo forgot the agreed upon plan and did not wait until he actually received a bomb before going public saying that he had received one....mail one day slow....



> NY Gov. Andrew Cuomo Falsely Claimed He Received a "Device"


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/ny-gov-andrew-cuomo-falsely-claimed-he-received-a-device/


----------



## RJAMES

Maine-Marine said:


> Which domestic WHITE nationalist group has a history of this???
> 
> you are basing your thoughts by the "targets"
> 
> Who would you guess sent them if you based your opinion on the groups that have sent bombs in the past?


I for got the 41 bombings of womens clinics and 173 arson attacks . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-abortion_violence

But you realy do not know of a right wing terror group in the US that would do something like this.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

RJAMES said:


> I for got the 41 bombings of womens clinics and 173 arson attacks . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-abortion_violence
> 
> But you realy do not know of a right wing terror group in the US that would do something like this.


Besides your lack of spelling, your obvious inability to think independently is repugnant to me. All you do is spew the latest liberal bullet points ala CNN. Perhaps you should go somewhere where the people agree with you? I would imagine there is a forum somewhere for ignorant punks living off taxpayer dollars.


----------



## RedLion

How very, very predictable by the commies and predicted by Rush.....



> Schumer And Pelosi Reject Trump's Call For Unity, Blame Him For Suspicious Devices


https://www.weaselzippers.us/400656-schumer-and-pelosi-reject-trumps-call-for-unity-blame-him-for-suspicious-devices/



> Never-Trump RINO Jeff Flake Takes a Swipe at President Trump After Bombs Sent to Top Democrats


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/never-trump-rino-jeff-flake-takes-a-swipe-at-president-trump-after-bombs-sent-to-top-democrats/



> *Ugh* Never-Trumper Mitt Romney: Hate Acts Follow Hate Speech


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/ugh-never-trumper-mitt-romney-hate-acts-follow-hate-speech/



> CNN Head Jeff Zucker Blasts President Trump After Mail Bomb Sent to CNN NY Bureau


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/cnn-head-jeff-zucker-blasts-president-trump-after-mail-bomb-sent-to-cnn-ny-bureau/


----------



## RedLion

Lefty staged false flag....



> The media are quick to frame a narrative of blame toward President Trump, and within minutes of breaking the news attached the hashtag #Magabomber to the motive. The White House condemned the attacks as 'despicable' and administration officials described the events as a coordinated 'effort to terrorize' just days before polarizing US elections.
> 
> Due to the nature of the overall package content, the likelihood of a staged political effort is high. The motive is undetermined; however, there is a strong history of left-wing manufactured 'fake-hate' to advance political objectives.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/10/24/suspicious-packages-with-appearance-of-pipe-bombs-sent-to-various-left-wing-political-figures/


----------



## RedLion

> Deep State Rolls out Staged "Bomb" Attack on CNN Headquarters, Just as Mike Adams and Alex Jones Publicly Predicted on Multiple Video Broadcasts





> The false flag bombings of the media were EASY to predict
> 
> *These obvious false flag "pipe bomb" events showcase the stunning desperate of the left-wing media and its globalist controllers. It also reveals that they now believe they are going to lose the mid-term elections, otherwise they would not have invoked this desperate measure.*
> 
> Importantly, the mailing of these "suspicious packages" is just the very beginning of this false flag rollout. If this narrative gets sufficient traction, the same operatives will likely escalate this to active bombings of CNN or social media tech giants.
> 
> In fact, in my Health Ranger Report podcasts, I have repeatedly predicted that false flag attacks would specifically target CNN. Here are just a few links to hear it for yourself:
> 
> Censorship a prelude to a massive FALSE FLAG event
> 
> It's FALSE FLAG season in America
> 
> Plot to ELIMINATE TRUMP about to be triggered
> 
> See more news at FalseFlag.news.


Deep State Rolls out Staged "Bomb" Attack on CNN Headquarters, Just as Mike Adams and Alex Jones Publicly Predicted on Multiple Video Broadcasts


----------



## Steven

ekim said:


> I say give the liberals/lefties what they want to see. Send threats and beat downs to them.


smart people solve differences with words..
dumb people use fists, or threats, or "beat downs"


----------



## Steven

Chipper said:


> A fake bomb and everyone's undies are in a bunch. Wasn't like someone started shooting up a ball game or attacked a person in a restaurant or on the street. Sent suspicious white powder to the white house or other people/places. Little over reaction IMHO.


Not fake bombs, they were actual bombs with broken glass that would had been projectiles had they explode when they were discovered. Thank god they didn't go off until the bomb squad could deal with them. Very serious matter, not to be belittled..


----------



## Steven

Maine-Marine said:


> Which domestic WHITE nationalist group has a history of this???
> 
> you are basing your thoughts by the "targets"
> 
> Who would you guess sent them if you based your opinion on the groups that have sent bombs in the past?


white people would never do this.. he is just baiting you. We all know white people are the most moral and kind people you will ever meet. Looks like sombody is trying to play the race card on ya, don't play into his CON!


----------



## RedLion

Steven said:


> Not fake bombs, they were actual bombs with broken glass that would had been projectiles had they explode when they were discovered. Thank god they didn't go off until the bomb squad could deal with them. Very serious matter, not to be belittled..


Real fake bombs there bud....Bomb expert explaining why that they are fake.



> Bomb Disposal Officer: Today's Pipe Bombs - Appear to be "Hoax Devices" - Why Was Reporter Allowed Near "Live" Bomb?


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/bomb-disposal-officer-todays-pipe-bombs-appear-to-be-hoax-devices-why-was-reporter-allowed-near-live-bomb/


----------



## Steven

RJAMES said:


> All those who have gotten something mailed to them have been called out as enemies / crooks by trump recently. So it could be a follower of his or it could be someone trying to frame his supporters. We just do not know.
> 
> Let me tell you something I know. Prior to a package being found and everyones alert status goding up a package that now gets a bomb squad called would have at best got opened in anther room away from others. All the sudden everything and its brother is a bomb so you get a lot of false alarms.


your completely missing the point. Don't matter if the person was with hillary in the woods or with the very popular idea of making america great! Nobody told this person to do these bad things, he or she did them on their own. And whoever they voted for in 2016 does not really matter. So why are we even talking about if it's a liberal or a conservative? I mean why the hell does it matter? People have mental illness sometimes belong to a political party as well. Does not define anything beyond that.. I just don't get what is the point of pining down this persons political views.. I mean it's like asking a rabid dog if he'd rather follow her in the woods or follow him and play guard dog at the boarder... geeze.. you people are getting all worked up over nothing, when your missing the important point.

Mental health issues in america! *hint hint!*


----------



## BookWorm

A few coworkers and I talked about this subject at lunch... a lady at the table said she wouldn't be surprised if Hillary was behind these "bombs". She said "The Dems love to play the victims". 

Obviously she is not alone in her thinking. I wouldn't put it past them to do something like this, just as the caravan coverage starts to loose it's steam... they need another leading story to help their campaign. 

Now would be a great time for a Hillary aid to blow the whistle on her deceitful actions of the last decade.


----------



## stowlin

I see you had to march back to 1977 or 41 years to raise those staggering numbers. Why don't you walk down one of your Seattle streets with a MAGA hat on and report back to us. Let's stay current shall we instead of reaching for selective numbers to paint your opponents as hateful as you seem to be.



RJAMES said:


> I for got the 41 bombings of womens clinics and 173 arson attacks . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-abortion_violence
> 
> But you realy do not know of a right wing terror group in the US that would do something like this.


----------



## Steven

BookWorm said:


> A few coworkers and I talked about this subject at lunch... a lady at the table said she wouldn't be surprised if Hillary was behind these "bombs". She said "The Dems love to play the victims".
> 
> Obviously she is not alone in her thinking. I wouldn't put it past them to do something like this, just as the caravan coverage starts to loose it's steam... they need another leading story to help their campaign.
> 
> Now would be a great time for a Hillary aid to blow the whistle on her deceitful actions of the last decade.


That is extremely silly argument.

Hillary wouldn't send that to herself, she's not even running for anything! Second, there is nothing to achieve... no sympathy vote, no need to vote for her for anything. lol.. If anything terrorist attacks prove more beneficial to republicans as republicans are on record to having stronger policies against terrorism domestic and overseas. Your speculation is just that based on nothing but silly what if's that don't even make sense beyond the 5th grade reading level. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th

First, its messed up someone would even try to do this. Very amateurish. If someone skilled in bomb making were to make this, they wouldnt use USPS etc.
And, who has these addresses. And who is stupid to think anyone of these uber elitists would check their own damn mail.
This is, imho a false flag for sympathy.


----------



## Steven

Steve40th said:


> First, its messed up someone would even try to do this. Very amateurish. If someone skilled in bomb making were to make this, they wouldnt use USPS etc.
> And, who has these addresses. And who is stupid to think anyone of these uber elitists would check their own damn mail.
> This is, imho a false flag for sympathy.


sympathy? WHAT? ...what in the world does sympathy get them? Maybe if it was that African organization with thin black babies wanting money, yea, they might gain from sympathy but what does Hillary and Obama get with sympathy? Do they get more donations to the elections they are NOT running for? eh? Let's look at this logically..


----------



## Steve40th

Sympathy to their leftisit base


----------



## Steven

Steve40th said:


> Sympathy to their leftisit base


and what do they get out of it? And why would Hillary be doing this to get sympathy for the political party that didn't vote for her... um.. let's think about this..


----------



## Maine-Marine

RJAMES said:


> I for got the 41 bombings of womens clinics and 173 arson attacks . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-abortion_violence
> 
> But you really do not know of a right wing terror group in the US that would do something like this.


1st the abortion bombers were not a White Nationalism group.. they were against abortions... in others words they were not trying to overthrow the government or destroy one race or one political party

you could just as well goggled anti fracking violence or some other cause

now search kkk bombings... how many since 1970?????

how about black panther activity since 1970???


----------



## RedLion

Per Fox News a second fake bomb for Low IQ Maxine Waters found in a Post Office in LA.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

We should let LE investigate and find out who dun it before we make assumptions because it might make a butt out of you. I don't care what demographic did this or their political affiliation, the only thing I want is for them to receive the title "Federal Inmate."


----------



## BookWorm

Steven said:


> That is extremely silly argument.
> 
> Hillary wouldn't send that to herself, she's not even running for anything! Second, there is nothing to achieve... no sympathy vote, no need to vote for her for anything. lol.. If anything terrorist attacks prove more beneficial to republicans as republicans are on record to having stronger policies against terrorism domestic and overseas. Your speculation is just that based on nothing but silly what if's that don't even make sense beyond the 5th grade reading level. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


You bring up a good point... Hillary isn't running for anything. So... why are her and Bill planning a 13 city tour, where all the money goes back to them. None of that is going towards the Meetoo movement.

But what do I know... I didn't even go to college.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Steve40th said:


> First, its messed up someone would even try to do this. Very amateurish. If someone skilled in bomb making were to make this, they wouldnt use USPS etc.
> And, who has these addresses. And who is stupid to think anyone of these uber elitists would check their own damn mail.
> This is, imho a false flag for sympathy.


no sympathy needed or wanted >>>> REVENGE <<<<< they are trying to motivate and mobilize more violence - at the very least push the revenge agenda thru voting ....

this is older than hell - goes back to almost man's creation - and black flag ops were used thruout history ...


----------



## RJAMES

Maine-Marine said:


> 1st the abortion bombers were not a White Nationalism group.. they were against abortions... in others words they were not trying to overthrow the government or destroy one race or one political party
> 
> you could just as well goggled anti fracking violence or some other cause
> 
> now search kkk bombings... how many since 1970?????
> 
> how about black panther activity since 1970???


What black panther bombings since 70?

You realy cannot read or reason the abortion bombings and arsons are done by right wing. Read all the post I am talking right wing or White Nationalist .


----------



## Steven

BookWorm said:


> You bring up a good point... Hillary isn't running for anything. So... why are her and Bill planning a 13 city tour, where all the money goes back to them. None of that is going towards the Meetoo movement.
> 
> But what do I know... I didn't even go to college.


likely trying to get out the vote for other candidates that are running in this election cycle. That or they want to buy another house or maybe a bigger yacht. You never know. Oh and yea, never to late to go to college. Even when your retired you can go black earn a degree and can go directly into teaching. A good friend of mine did that in his late 50's he started teaching in his mid 60's and went from teaching at a community college to teaching at a university within several years. Never to late to have a big impact. Unless your feeling completely fulfilled doing whatever you are currently doing..


----------



## RJAMES

All the bombs from what they are reporting were made by the same person as they all seem to be built the same . https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...g-characteristics-n923951?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma

As to who made them or why won't know untill they catch the person / persons.

All are people trump called out as enemies - I think it is someone who beleives the BS trump puts out. trump toned it down a lot tonight lets see if it stays that way. Politicians have incited violence in the past against womens clinics is the obviouse example .


----------



## Slippy

RJAMES said:


> ....
> 
> My speculation it is domestic white nationalist group . ..


 @RJAMES

I'm curious, what is that you libtards find so negative about being a "white person" or a "nationalist"?

I am a proud nationalist patriot of these United States of America. Men and Women like me built this country and fund this country. So take your racist socialist crap and shove it up your fudge packed ass. I'm really sick of screw sticks like yourself. What a douche! :vs_smirk:

PS; I'm not really "white", I'm more of a nice tanned even olive colored guy with a hint of sun baked red, more prominent around the face, head and neck area...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch

RJAMES said:


> All the bombs from what they are reporting were made by the same person as they all seem to be built the same . https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...g-characteristics-n923951?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma
> 
> As to who made them or why won't know untill they catch the person / persons.
> 
> All are people trump called out as enemies - *I think it is someone who beleives the BS trump puts out*. trump toned it down a lot tonight lets see if it stays that way. Politicians have incited violence in the past against womens clinics is the obviouse example .


Yeah, those big meanie Republicans and the way they always call for violence.


----------



## 6811

Steven said:


> That is extremely silly argument.
> 
> Hillary wouldn't send that to herself, she's not even running for anything! Second, there is nothing to achieve... no sympathy vote, no need to vote for her for anything. lol.. If anything terrorist attacks prove more beneficial to republicans as republicans are on record to having stronger policies against terrorism domestic and overseas. Your speculation is just that based on nothing but silly what if's that don't even make sense beyond the 5th grade reading level. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Actually the Democrats can and will consider sending bombs to themselves.... Why would they do this you ask? Well, it will give them new reason to cry about something trump did or did not do.... Kavanaugh is now confirmed and we the people didn't really care about the blasey Ford act. We didnt really care about the Russian collusion bullcrap and just about everything the leftist tried to blame on trump did not stick. And now this bogus incident.... Blame trump and his supporters for it, make the news and hopefully people get swayed to vote for the leftist movement.


----------



## A Watchman

Remember, this is an orchestrated event designed for consumption by the gullible public. When was the last time any of the supposedly intended recipients of the packages, actually opened any of their own mail?


----------



## Smitty901

Notice how the talk about the caravan is not number 1 in the news. Sure shifted the news in Liberals favor with the fake booms


----------



## Prepared One

You would think the demonrats would hire someone more capable then Moe, Curly, and Larry to right their script. I keep waiting for the punch line so I can at least have a good laugh. I did get a little chuckle when I saw the "Bombs".


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> You would think the demonrats would hire someone more capable then Moe, Curly, and Larry to right their script. I keep waiting for the punch line so I can at least have a good laugh. I did get a little chuckle when I saw the "Bombs".


 Whoever this is did not want the the explosives to go off. They made sure they would be found and there was no way they could reach the people they were addressed to. Likely the were not even wired to explode just to look like it.
This was to change the head lines. And it worked.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> Whoever this is did not want the the explosives to go off. They made sure they would be found and there was no way they could reach the people they were addressed to. Likely the were not even wired to explode just to look like it.
> This was to change the head lines. And it worked.


Of course it worked. This plan looks as though it was planned by the Three Stooges and the only ones that could possibly buy into it is the sheeple. The left knows full well their audience. Enter Moe, Curly, and Larry.


----------



## The Tourist

Personally, I think the libtards are going to find out how little Americans care about the "the caravan" when push comes to shove. Sooner or later, an invader will try to run across the border and a soldier will shoot him. Rather than mourn his loss, most Americans will shout, "About damn time!"

And since the millennials believe in socialism, imagine the look on their faces when their taxes go up to pay an ever increasing amount for welfare for illegals.


----------



## RedLion

As already known, CNN bomb confirmed as fake as I am sure the rest will be as well. A lefty false flag without doubt. Only a complete fool can not see it for what it really is.



> CONFIRMED: Pipe Bomb and Powder Sent to CNN Were Harmless - It Was a HOAX BOMB


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/confirmed-pipe-bomb-and-powder-sent-to-cnn-was-a-fake-it-was-a-hoax-bomb/


----------



## Chiefster23

Fox news is reporting that at least one of the bombs didn’t even have a blasting cap. These bombs are fakes, just as we suspected. Now who benefits from sending fake bombs to liberals? Certainly not conservatives! And just consider this......... if the evidence leads back to a bomber with liberal connections, how much you wanna bet that tidbit of information never sees the light of day?


----------



## RedLion

And another fake bomb shows up for another likely person....


> Eighth Suspicious Package Found, Targets Robert De Niro


When does Rosey Odonell or Tom Arnold get theirs?

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2018/10/25/8th-suspicious-package-n2531815


----------



## Rellgar

Sasquatch said:


> Trump may have called them enemies and crooks recently but they have been enemies and crooks for a looooooong time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was thinking, everyone mailed to has done felony crimes againsts the people and are said to have committed crimes while in office. I suspect this is to give sympathy to them and help there defence if they are ever brought to trial.


----------



## RedLion

Biden the next one......It appears that authorities are making some progress on tracking some lefty down....



> Breaking: Law Enforcement Searching For Suspicious Package Believed To Be Addressed To Joe Biden


https://www.weaselzippers.us/400694-breaking-law-enforcement-searching-for-suspicious-package-believed-to-be-addressed-to-joe-biden/


----------



## Illini Warrior

they showed one of the device packages - the corner was just filled with US flag stamps >>>> stamps were supposedly "licked" - there's DNA - how fricking old were these stamps? - they haven't had that type of adhesive for ages .... ?????? - more curve balls here????


PS >>> cache your pipe wrenches - CA made their first wrench raid & seizure yesterday ....


----------



## RedLion

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/10/24/apparently-one-of-the-undelivered-acme-fake-bombs-is-missing/


----------



## RedLion

More tidbits about this false flag....



> Law Enforcement Has Surveillance Video of Courier Delivering 'Bomb' Package to CNN (VIDEO)





> According to the AP: The NYPD said the explosive devices were live during a Wednesday afternoon press conference but subsequent reporting suggests they were not functional.





> All of the devices carried a parody ISIS flag featuring comedian Larry the Cable Guy's signature slogan, "git 'er done," NBC News reported late Wednesday.





> *The package did not have enough postage and was not stamped by the post office.*


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/law-enforcement-has-surveillance-video-of-courier-delivering-bomb-package-to-cnn-video/


----------



## RedLion

So a fake timer that can not count down and filled with a non explosive in sulfar.......Fake as a 3 dollar bill just the like the lefties behind this predictable act of desperation....



> New X-Ray Images Reveal Crude Pipe Bombs Made Out Of PVC Tubing And An Amazon Digital Clock Before Stuffing Them With Sulfur And Shards Of Glass


https://www.weaselzippers.us/400703-new-x-ray-images-reveal-crude-pipe-bombs-made-out-of-pvc-tubing-and-an-amazon-digital-clock-before-stuffing-them-with-sulfur-and-shards-of-glass/


----------



## Sasquatch

Lowtechredneck said:


> Besides your lack of spelling, your obvious inability to think independently is repugnant to me. All you do is spew the latest liberal bullet points ala CNN. Perhaps you should go somewhere where the people agree with you? I would imagine there is a forum somewhere for ignorant punks living off taxpayer dollars.


Everyone is welcome here. Even those with differing and misguided viewpoints. Whether you read or interact with them is up to you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Any bets on what the profile of this lefty beta male soy boy white commie soros employee will be like? Social media profile already scrubbed?



> Stratfor Chief Security Officer: Mail Bomber Case Will Be Cracked By End of the Day (VIDEO)





> Now the entire system is geared to find people just like this. I think that now they have CCTV footage of the suspect. I wouldn't be surprised if they're not watching somebody perhaps like we saw unfold in the Austin bomber. They're just putting the pieces of the case together.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/stratfor-chief-security-officer-mail-bomber-case-will-be-cracked-by-end-of-the-day-video/


----------



## dwight55

RJAMES said:


> I for got the 41 bombings of womens clinics and 173 arson attacks . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-abortion_violence
> 
> But you really do not know of a right wing terror group in the US that would do something like this.


Besides having to go back beyond your birth date to retrieve information you have no clue about, . . . there is one thing you seriously forgot.

When THESE folks decided to do something about a problem, . . . it was not fake bombs that couldn't go off at all.

THESE bombs went BOOM, . . . they were functional.

When the conservatives have had enough of the liberal feces thrown in their faces, . . . you, Antifa, and BLM better find a place to hide, . . . you certainly are not man enough to be counted on the front lines.

Liberal, . . . alternate spelling for ignorant coward.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> Any bets on what the profile of this lefty beta male soy boy white commie soros employee will be like? Social media profile already scrubbed?
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/stratfor-chief-security-officer-mail-bomber-case-will-be-cracked-by-end-of-the-day-video/


Fords social media scrubbed, the bombers as well. Odd how this keeps happening.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

You know something is wrong when the EDO people are securing the explosive and not even wearing their gear. I am still betting false flag.


----------



## RedLion

Rush has been commenting from time to time that the lamestream media is starting the narrative the Republicans are losing their drive and motivation related to voting. I told you that this false flag is all about trying to discourage conservatives from voting and turning the narrative away from the caravan, Kavauagh and everything that is hurting the left. All this while Conservatives are turning out vote in huge numbers that are dwarfing dems.


----------



## MisterMills357

This whole thing reeks of falsehoods: and my guess is that it is a pathetic, and misbegotten operation, carried out by a rank amateur. The supposed bombs are so primitive, that they could have been made by anyone.
But when the dust settles, that someone will be a Democrat, I am certain of it. And they have thrown their lives away, they will be sacrificed, when they are found: because, he Democrats will feign innocence, and walk away.


----------



## AquaHull

Smitty901 said:


> Mailed explosives , How much you want to bet. Liberal/socialist making them.
> Timing , election near made to look like it is a Trump supporter
> Everyone has been found and has not exploded
> The targets, well known they are protected from this type of attack very well .explosives were sure to be found.
> We are being played.


Not to mention PO Xrays everything, Postmaster asked what was in the box.
I replied firearm. She asked what kind, I said Retro AR Lower.

She said no registered mail, go medium flat rate box. Use PayPal for postage with postage hidden, so nobody would know it was worth $$$


----------



## Smitty901

Little inside information. None of the packages had proper postage on them 6 50 cent forever stamps. No madder how light minimum is $3.50 that would require 7 stamps. HMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Little inside information. None of the packages had proper postage on them 6 50 cent forever stamps. No madder how light minimum is $3.50 that would require 7 stamps. HMMMMMMMMMMMM


I mentioned a link yesterday in which it clearly showed that some of the packages were processed by the postal service, as no such processing marks on them.


----------



## The Tourist

dwight55 said:


> Besides having to go back beyond your birth date to retrieve information you have no clue about, . . .


Well, I remember it. About 1971 or 72 the Panthers came to Madison. I went back to the apartment I shared with my girl friend, and found a Panther in the living room. He acted like he lived there. Without so much as saying "hello," he asked if any firearms were in the home. I told him yes, and smiled.

Wherever there's a yin, there's a yang. A few months later my MC held one of their first "Repeal The Helmet Law" rallies. We got various local clubs to ride to Madison, and park their bikes around the square. Strangely, I saw the Panther from my living room on a bike.

Well, you know what a good citizen I am, I mean, all that charity work and my volunteering. I walked up to a squad car, and told the cop that the black guy on the bike was a Panther, and probably armed. The squad car left. Perhaps next time he'll ask the white girl he bamboozles for a free night's sleep just who lives in the apartment, too.

The BSU riots happened that same year. They demanded that white people should boycott classes, too. Obviously the word never got out, I ran into lots of white people going to class with me that week.

Here's my theory. We call it being a "limousine liberal." Oh, I was born on 36th Street in Milwaukee, but soon after my brother was born, my dad got a case of "white flight" and moved us to the 'burbs.' He got me a job on the loading dock at The Master Lock Company, and me (imagine that) made enough money to go to college at the UW in Madison. Most of the kids there had school paid for, so they were going to class, I wasn't going to throw money away I made busting my back lifting padlock boxes, so I went to class, too.

What the blacks never got through their heads was that liberals would donate money to a "cause," but if it meant missing a party or seeing a movie, all bets were off. In fact, one black Vietnam Vet who belonged to the anti-war movement chewed out the precious little children for not marching because it rained that night.

They say that, "_If you remember the 1960s you weren't really there_." My attitude was that if you remember the 1970s you slept through your 7:45AM class, had a crappy apartment on Mifflin and Bassett street and watched The Milwaukee Tactical Squad make sure the black rioters stayed off the streets.

Oh, I know what you're thinking, what were Milwaukee police doing in Madison? Well, Madison did not have a SWAT team until the late 1970s. The Milwaukee Tactical Squad was the toughest organization of its time. Rumor had it that they even booked people who were unconscious.

http://barbarajminer.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-long-history-of-police-brutality-in_13.html


----------



## AquaHull

Smitty901 said:


> Little inside information. None of the packages had proper postage on them 6 50 cent forever stamps. No madder how light minimum is $3.50 that would require 7 stamps. HMMMMMMMMMMMM


Plus you have to go to the PO to mail them. I've mailed a few things

Give me $30 plus shipping, I'm good for it.

https://www.ar15.com/forums/equipme...I-L7-Top-C-XLR-Like-New-With-Tags/90-1810672/


----------



## RedLion

Well we know that it is a man of sorts.....



> Rep. Michael McCaul: Authorities Have Been Able to Nail Down Location of Mail Bomber (VIDEO)





> Rep. Michael McCaul (R-TX) the Chairman of the Homeland Security Committee told reporters authorities have been able to nail down the location of man behind the bomb packages.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/rep-michael-mccaul-authorities-have-been-able-to-nail-down-locations-of-mail-bomber-video/


----------



## RedLion

Again, a lefty false flag......



> Report: Some Of 'Explosive Devices' 'Not Capable Of Exploding,' Others Still Being Examined


https://www.weaselzippers.us/


----------



## BookWorm

I hope I wasn't the only one to notice this, but that photo that was shown of the six envelopes... they were asking you to look at the return address, and how all the envelopes were the same. They also made mention of the six stamps. What nobody cared to notice was that NONE of the packages had cancelled stamps on them. (that I could see).

Can anyone explain that?


----------



## Denton

This is the work of a Democrat. That is obvious. Out of all the "bombs," none would work.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> This is the work of a Democrat. That is obvious. Out of all the "bombs," none would work.


Yeah, but be prepared for the guys house to be filled with MAGA items among other conservative items.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Yeah, but be prepared for the guys house to be filled with MAGA items among other conservative items.


 Well this is the same FBI that found Hillary did nothing wrong.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

This could have been a liberal plot where they all had these pre-made and were waiting for the right moment to put them in their own mailbox.


----------



## RedLion

Lowtechredneck said:


> This could have been a liberal plot where they all had these pre-made and were waiting for the right moment to put them in their own mailbox.


I believe that that was exactly how it went. Time to change the media narrative away from the caravan, kavanaugh and a number of other things, including trying to discourage conservative voters and stop that Red Wave the is in process.


----------



## Smitty901

Just like Kavanaugh there was a last minute plan


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Just like Kavanaugh there was a last minute plan


It is about a good time for Trump to drop the hammer on the FISA apps and 302's. Have them released immediately unredacted.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> Yeah, but be prepared for the guys house to be filled with MAGA items among other conservative items.


if it goes that way - the guy is zonked out somewhere and has been prior to the start of the whole thing - setting up his "workshop" - planting evidence and making video - getting ready to make raids on all his relatives and friends back to his grade school days >>> plenty of guns - all kinds of guns - making guns - shooting guns - got to get that anti-gun crowd warmed up for the elections ...


----------



## Smitty901

Illini Warrior said:


> if it goes that way - the guy is zonked out somewhere and has been prior to the start of the whole thing - setting up his "workshop" - planting evidence and making video - getting ready to make raids on all his relatives and friends back to his grade school days >>> plenty of guns - all kinds of guns - making guns - shooting guns - got to get that anti-gun crowd warmed up for the elections ...


 I would not put anything past the current FBI.


----------



## Maine-Marine

So it was released this morning that the bombs had TIMERS.. or at least I heard it this morning

my thoughts. you use a timer when you plant a bomb in a certain location and then want it to go off at a certain time

no serious bomber would mail a bomb with a timer unless they wanted it to go off in a random location (becuase you never know when the mail will deliver, how long it sits in the mail room, if a USPS truck get s a flat, weather, misdirected, mis-delivered...etc etc etc

if these was a serious attempted to kill dems they would have used a package bomb with some form of trigger that opened or closed by opening the box... 







usually a normally open contact.. think Kaczynski, Theodore "Ted"

since these were all mailed to democrats they are not random

so why use a timer (and as of yet I have not heard when they were set to go off)

I think this was done by a low intelligent left wing person that thought the dems would garner sympathy and votes


----------



## RedLion

More fake bombs....



> MORE BOMBS&#8230; 11th 'Bomb' Package Sent to Spartacus Cory Booker - 12th 'Bomb' Package Sent to James Clapper in NYC


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/11th-bomb-package-sent-to-spartacus-cory-booker-12th-bomb-package-sent-to-james-clapper-in-nyc/


----------



## jimb1972

Spartacus got one, I bet Kamala Harris is pissed. Shes probably at home trying to figure out how to get one of her own, can't be cut out of the news cycle.


----------



## RedLion

It appears that some lefty has been arrested.....

Clock Boy maybe?











> BREAKING: Arrest Made in Plantation, Florida in Connection to Suspicious "Bomb" Threats (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/breaking-arrest-made-in-florida-in-connection-to-suspicious-bomb-packages/


----------



## Smitty901

Not one of these so called explosive devices was meant to ever go off not one.


----------



## Kauboy

A suspect is now in custody: https://miami.cbslocal.com/2018/10/26/11th-suspicious-package-found-at-florida-mail-facility/

I can't help but note that it was the Broward County Sheriff's office that made the arrest. (as stated in the article's video)
Broward County... where do we remember hearing about them?
Oh, right. The Parkland, Florida school shooting.

These are the same folks who stayed outside of that school while somebody walked through it shooting kids. They were told to stand down by higher ups, and wait outside by their patrol cars. It wasn't until another department showed up, and asked what the hell they were doing, did anyone move in.
Hours later, the accused shooter is found calmly enjoying lunch at a local McDonalds.

I'm not generally one to play along with conspiracies too much, but this struck me as quite odd.
*IF* you could have an entire law enforcement department in your pocket at a local level, and you needed to pull off something without too much information getting out, wouldn't it be a good idea to set it all up to have them make the arrest?

As to the bombs themselves, the "timers" on the devices were not countdown timers at all. They were simple digital clocks that lacked any alarm function. They were incapable of counting down, or tripping an alarm, at a specific time. They are wholly incapable of being used in a timed explosive device. HOAX BOMBS!


----------



## Smitty901

Sounds like someone that should have been locked up long ago .


----------



## jimb1972

Cesar Sayoc is the name I am seeing as the bomber.


----------



## RedLion

Unless my eyes deceive me, Senor Ceasar is not a white man....


----------



## RedLion

And what did I say about conservative/MAGA propaganda that they were going to find.....get a load of the crap that this lefty put on his van....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055851320811446272%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## Chiefster23

Fox news reporter is stating that some of the bombs were so dangerous and UNSTABLE that they had to be destroyed...... too dangerous to transport for inspection. I call bull shit! They didn’t have detonators. They were transported thru the US mail system and we all know how careful the postal service treats packages! NOT! This is a narrative being pushed.

TV is showings video of this guy’s van being hauled into an FBI facility. Of course it is covered with Trump stickers! We all knew that was gonna happen. This whole show stinks to high heaven. Pics from a helo showed the dashboard area of the van. The dash appears to be completely covered with coffee containers, wrappers, and garbage. As if maybe this guy was living in this van. I’m thinking this guy was clearly a nutcase, a useful idiot to be used to push a narrative.


----------



## RedLion

Chiefster23 said:


> Fox news reporter is stating that some of the bombs were so dangerous and UNSTABLE that they had to be destroyed...... too dangerous to transport for inspection. I call bull shit! They didn't have detonators. They were transported thru the US mail system and we all know how careful the postal service treats packages! NOT! This is a narrative being pushed.
> 
> TV is showings video of this guy's van being hauled into an FBI facility. Of course it is covered with Trump stickers! We all knew that was gonna happen. This whole show stinks to high heaven. Pics from a helo showed the dashboard area of the van. The dash appears to be completely covered with coffee containers, wrappers, and garbage. As if maybe this guy was living in this van. I'm thinking this guy was clearly a nutcase, a useful idiot to be used to push a narrative.


I caught the BS on Fox about devices being too unstable to transport. You missed the part where the male guest on "'Outnumbered", a former FBI agent indicated that the devices were not active or harmful and was cut off by the shows host, but the guy did not change his story. None of the devices are actual bombs or dangerous.


----------



## Chiefster23

Yeah, now Harris Faulkner is making a deliberate point that the devices ‘were’ bombs and dangerous. So multiple sources say they were harmless but now Fox is changing the story. Like I said....... THIS STORY STINKS!


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Fox news reporter is stating that some of the bombs were so dangerous and UNSTABLE that they had to be destroyed...... too dangerous to transport for inspection. I call bull shit! They didn't have detonators. They were transported thru the US mail system and we all know how careful the postal service treats packages! NOT! This is a narrative being pushed.
> 
> TV is showings video of this guy's van being hauled into an FBI facility. Of course it is covered with Trump stickers! We all knew that was gonna happen. This whole show stinks to high heaven. Pics from a helo showed the dashboard area of the van. The dash appears to be completely covered with coffee containers, wrappers, and garbage. As if maybe this guy was living in this van. I'm thinking this guy was clearly a nutcase, a useful idiot to be used to push a narrative.


 Hype BS. They were handle ing the stuff with out any protective gear watch the video


----------



## RedLion

Chiefster23 said:


> Yeah, now Harris Faulkner is making a deliberate point that the devices 'were' bombs and dangerous. So multiple sources say they were harmless but now Fox is changing the story. Like I said....... THIS STORY STINKS!


Contents of the devices included sulfar and glass shards. I do not believe that that combination coupled with the lack of a timing device that can actually count down makes these fakies anything to worry about.


----------



## RedLion

Related to Pocahontas?



> UPDATE: Claims To Be Native American


https://www.weaselzippers.us/400814-breaking-suspect-arrested-in-florida-over-the-suspicious-packages/


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Related to Pocahontas?
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/400814-breaking-suspect-arrested-in-florida-over-the-suspicious-packages/


 Native American, pretty much living out of his van, from NY moved to FL. Don't sound much like any GOP member


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Native American, pretty much living out of his van, from NY moved to FL. Don't sound much like any GOP member


Was a registered Demoncrat until 2016.


----------



## Smitty901

We are not out of the woods yet. I wonder what we will here next.
Ok I will edit this in here. FBI is doing saliva tests on the stamps...FBI, news flash the Stamps are self adhesive you don't lick them.


----------



## The Tourist

Chiefster23 said:


> Yeah, now Harris Faulkner is making a deliberate point that the devices 'were' bombs and dangerous. So multiple sources say they were harmless but now Fox is changing the story. Like I said....... THIS STORY STINKS!


A libtard shoots a Republican on a baseball field, and no one blames Bernie. But somehow this mess is Trump's fault. Figures.


----------



## RJAMES

#MAGAbomber perhaps but I think it remains to be seen if anyone worked with him on it. His motivation and background does not stop folks from speculating. The films at rallies and his targets looks at least intitally like the #MAGAbomber might be accurate. 

Take at least a year or more to realy know anything.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

RJAMES said:


> #MAGAbomber perhaps but I think it remains to be seen if anyone worked with him on it. His motivation and background does not stop folks from speculating. The films at rallies and his targets looks at least intitally like the #MAGAbomber might be accurate.
> 
> Take at least a year or more to realy know anything.


Crawl back under your rock dumbass. Only liberals like you would be ignorant enough to mail yourselves fake bombs and expect everyone to believe it.


----------



## Smitty901

This guy is no more a Republican than I am a liberal. The more that comes out about him . He is 1. a nut case, 2. a liberal in every way . Next Question with his history why was he not in jail already?


----------



## RJAMES

They say he went to a lot of rallies.


----------



## RJAMES

Lowtechredneck said:


> Crawl back under your rock dumbass. Only liberals like you would be ignorant enough to mail yourselves fake bombs and expect everyone to believe it.


Dumbass what makes your ass so smart ? All the tricks you do ?

Do you have anything to actually add to the conversation or just more names to call like the PUSSY GRABBER in the White House?


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> A libtard shoots a Republican on a baseball field, and no one blames Bernie. But somehow this mess is Trump's fault. Figures.


Funny how that works, ain't it?

We all saw this train coming from 10 miles out, no horn, no light. MSM had this story written before the clown got out of the van. And the sheeple cheer and applaud!


----------



## maine_rm

Father worked at CBS... Great ancestor was supposedly the one who helped John Wilkes Booth. Hence “your name is mud”


----------



## RedLion

On top of the fact that no one has been hurt let alone killed by these fake "attacks," lets take a look at what we know thus far. 13 devices, all packaged with sulfar and glass shards (nothing actually explosive) using a clock device that does not have a count down timer with at least 3 experts that I have heard state that they are fakes that could not explode (most recently on "Outnumbered" today from 11-12pm central time). On top of this, the perp was a registered democrat all the way up until 2016 and fits the common lefty profile of a violent, obsessive, criminal. The van has collages of pro-Trump, anti-lefty stickers that look brand new in state with powerful sunshine and no fading. The packages that the devices were in do not have adequate postage for the reported weight of the devices, and do not have cancellation stamps on them that all items sent through the postal service get.
And most importantly, who benefits from the timing of this? The lefties think that they do and would likely have in the past before so many Americans were awake to their evil ways.
It is going to be especially satisfying late night 11/6 when I get to hear so many lefties crying and wailing in pain about losing another election so badly. It is coming no doubt and the lefties know it, hence this whole concocted farce.


----------



## RedLion

And as we have known for some time.....



> CNN: Sayoc was initially somewhat cooperative. He told investigators that the pipe bombs wouldn't have hurt anyone and that he didn't want to hurt anyone.
> 
> Sayoc has now retained a lawyer so the questioning has ceased, the official said.


https://twitter.com/ShimonPro

https://ktla.com/2018/10/26/suspicious-packages-similar-in-appearance-to-the-others-discovered-in-n-y-florida/


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 88145
> 
> 
> View attachment 88145
> 
> 
> They say he went to a lot of rallies.


 Finish the research, he was a registered Democrat until 2016. All part of the plan. You can not be that blind.


----------



## ekim

What we know, 13 fake bombs sent. How many bombs have politicians sent that actually killed thousands. Is it even worth a debate? How many politicians have been charged much less convicted of murder/killing someone. And to make it worse they say they did it for us citizens, so does that make the citizens guilty too? How many have been setup/framed by these fine people that represent us. Politicians will stop at nothing to keep their money coming in and to stay in power!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

This is the sorta thing that happens when a total and utter a**hat gets elected president.


----------



## ekim

Lunatic Wrench said:


> This is the sorta thing that happens when a total and utter a**hat gets elected president.


Really, it's Trumph's fault for getting elected. That's your excuse to justify what some ass did. I wonder what would happen if hillary had gotten elected, how many would have to die!


----------



## Smitty901

Then you have another that did damage one of many really. Not looking to hard to find him after all it just the GOP he attacked.
"WANTED: Man suspected of setting fire to a GOP headquarters in Wyoming"

They know who he is where he hangs but no hurry to find him.

https://www.kktv.com/content/news/WANTED--498597941.html


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

The Troglodyte takes every chance he can to spew untruths from his face, gets people worked up in a negative way to suit is personal agenda.
It's all about him him him him, not the country or the people, just him.
Getting elected president is nothing more to him then a feather in his cap, just one more thing to brag about.


----------



## Smitty901

Lunatic Wrench said:


> The Troglodyte takes every chance he can to spew untruths from his face, gets people worked up in a negative way to suit is personal agenda.
> It's all about him him him him, not the country or the people, just him.
> Getting elected president is nothing more to him then a feather in his cap, just one more thing to brag about.


 Really. what did Obama do. High unemployment, welfare off the charts dam near started a race war. Used Government agency to spy on Citizens on and on. President Trump record employment, Blacks , Hispanic every one . Huge growth in economy. Tax cuts that help working people. End to a lot of Regulation meant to do one thing and that was let government control you.
I admit I was not in the Trump camp when he was running, when it can down to him of Hillary any thing was better than her. She steals from poor people under the cover of a Charity and among other crimes. 
Why is it liberals are so will to allow an Obama to take your rights away but fear those giving them back. Wake up. Most good leaders are seen as jerks or asses by many. Most of them need to look in the mirror at the real problem.
And your boy Obama really screwed up health care. Ever wonder were Obama and Michelle got all of their millions and more pouring in.

And another face of the DNC Jeremy Ryan. He was their big time activist leader in Wisconsin . Crime after crime but they took care of him long as he did their dirty work. But you are ok with that I know. He pulled the same scan trying to run as a Republican 
https://www.newsweek.com/radioactiv...ate-fbi-arrest-republican-bryan-steil-1187529


----------



## Chiefster23

Yes, Trump is an asshat, asshole, bigot, liar, pussy grabber, etc., etc., etc. Ya know what? I DON’T CARE! He is 1000% better than Hillary. And his policies are actually very good for America. Consider what the Dems are offering. Open borders, higher taxes, return to Obama care, and back to over regulation and economic stagnation. So do you want a jerk giving you a prosperous USA, or a bunch of power hungry progressives taxing you to death and limiting you rights and freedoms? I’ll take the jerk.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

So every republican is a Trump supporter then? seriously doubt that.

He's a ticket jumper, he couldn't get "his" way on the Dem ticket so it gave the GOP ticket a shot. I watch him on TV and most the time he acts like a spoiled 16 yo girl, and when he doesn't get his way he throws a temper tantrum like Henry the 8th and just starts lopping off people's heads. 

As I recall when Bush II the buffoon, although I didn't mind his dad, left office this country was circling the drain as well as the rest of the world. I also seem to recall that by the time Trump took office things had turned well around, which he seems to think is all his doing, and the economy was doing really well, which just makes it a hell of a lot easier to build on and keep the upswing going vs stepping into the mess as it was in 08.

I'm not opposed to having a businessperson in office, but a truly successful businessperson, successful as in the Bill Gates, Larry Page, Jeff Bezos kind of way.


----------



## Steve40th

The pipe gone issue will be sued by both sides through the election.
After all the BS with Kavanaugh, I am betting this guy was paid to do this. I wonder if he gets a gofundme and pro-bono lawyer too.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Steve40th said:


> The pipe gone issue will be sued by both sides through the election.
> After all the BS with Kavanaugh, I am betting this guy was paid to do this. I wonder if he gets a gofundme and pro-bono lawyer too.


It surely wouldn't catch me by surprise.


----------



## Steve40th

We get hit with so much "crisis" from the media we are getting immune to the implications and severity of some things.
If Hillary would have done what she did in the 50's, she would have been put away, if she let classified information get out. But, we just let it go. As an a example.
If someone had made false claims against a potential SCOTUS nominee, procedures would have been followed honorably more so than what happened with Kavanaugh.
This pipe bomb guy is directly linked to someone in the DNC. Thats what I believe. And if so, nothing will happen to him


----------



## RedLion

Lunatic Wrench said:


> This is the sorta thing that happens when a total and utter a**hat gets elected president.


Effective Messaging....


----------



## RedLion

Lunatic Wrench said:


> So every republican is a Trump supporter then? seriously doubt that.
> 
> He's a ticket jumper, he couldn't get "his" way on the Dem ticket so it gave the GOP ticket a shot. I watch him on TV and most the time he acts like a spoiled 16 yo girl, and when he doesn't get his way he throws a temper tantrum like Henry the 8th and just starts lopping off people's heads.
> 
> As I recall when Bush II the buffoon, although I didn't mind his dad, left office this country was circling the drain as well as the rest of the world. I also seem to recall that by the time Trump took office things had turned well around, which he seems to think is all his doing, and the economy was doing really well, which just makes it a hell of a lot easier to build on and keep the upswing going vs stepping into the mess as it was in 08.
> 
> I'm not opposed to having a businessperson in office, but a truly successful businessperson, successful as in the Bill Gates, Larry Page, Jeff Bezos kind of way.


A whole lot of Effective Messaging, delusional thinking and anger. Pity.


----------



## RedLion

A couple of other good points about the fake Trump supporter and Conservative Sayoc.



> In a moment of time where merely wearing a "MAGA" hat can get you fired, beat up, or merely harangued out of your favorite eatery, we are asked to believe that Cesar Altieri Sayoc was allowed to drive around safely in a van abundantly and meticulously adorned with pro-Trump stickers and a few depicting his personal animus toward the usual anti-Trump suspects, all of their colors vibrant, un-faded in the semitropical Florida sun.





> Cesar Sayoc -- the alleged mail bomber -- had Trump stickers all over his vehicle. But on Twitter, he only follows 32 people -- many of whom are left-wingers like Lina Dunham, Barack Obama and Jimmy Kimmel. What gives?


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/sayoc_accusation_doesnt_pass_the_smell_test.html


----------



## Slippy

You can't make this shit up!

A low IQ wannabe stripper/bodybuilder/burlesque promoter who thought he was a freakin' Seminole ***** who lived in a van by the gym/beach and had a rap sheet a mile long, no assets, heavy debt, no income, follows democrap libtards on twitter and holds up Trump signs at rallys... builds a device that is characterized as a "bomb" yet has no physical/mechanical/electrical means of detonation and mails it to various outspoken proggressive libs...? 

You cannot make this shit up...


----------



## Chiefster23

Slippy said:


> You can't make this shit up!
> 
> A low IQ wannabe stripper/bodybuilder/burlesque promoter who thought he was a freakin' Seminole ***** who lived in a van by the gym/beach and had a rap sheet a mile long, no assets, heavy debt, no income, follows democrap libtards on twitter and holds up Trump signs at rallys... builds a device that is characterized as a "bomb" yet has no physical/mechanical/electrical means of detonation and mails it to various outspoken proggressive libs...?
> 
> You cannot make this shit up...


And then, to put the cherry on top, the wacko libs claim that this lunatic's actions are "all Trump's fault!"


----------



## RedLion

Slippy said:


> You can't make this shit up!
> 
> A low IQ wannabe stripper/bodybuilder/burlesque promoter who thought he was a freakin' Seminole ***** who lived in a van by the gym/beach and had a rap sheet a mile long, no assets, heavy debt, no income, follows democrap libtards on twitter and holds up Trump signs at rallys... builds a device that is characterized as a "bomb" yet has no physical/mechanical/electrical means of detonation and mails it to various outspoken proggressive libs...?
> 
> You cannot make this shit up...


This manufactured lie is meant to motivate lefties to show and vote as their numbers are down from 2016. Secondly it is meant to try to bash and blame Trump. I do believe that the lefties see the ass kicking that is coming their way on 11/6 and desperate to do anything to slow it down.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> You can't make this shit up!
> 
> A low IQ wannabe stripper/bodybuilder/burlesque promoter who thought he was a freakin' Seminole ***** who lived in a van by the gym/beach and had a rap sheet a mile long, no assets, heavy debt, no income, follows democrap libtards on twitter and holds up Trump signs at rallys... builds a device that is characterized as a "bomb" yet has no physical/mechanical/electrical means of detonation and mails it to various outspoken proggressive libs...?
> 
> You cannot make this shit up...



View attachment 88277


----------



## RedLion

Good points.



> I guess the FBI will tell us how a
> nutjob in Florida managed to get ALL of his "mailed" packages to arrive on the same days.
> 
> Lynn Meehan @4thGear1
> 
> This is the question I've been asking......California, NY and FL all arrived at the same time by the USPS.....tell me how this happened......there is more to this story than we are being told!





> I'm looking up all the packages, so far, Clinton's, DeNiro's, Holder's, Brennan's have 0 postmarks or canceled stamps. Plus, Soros bomb was hand delivered. pic.twitter.com/T7kGKUvgLY





> And The Post office Allowed these Packages to Continue to Be Sent through, Even after the 1st 8 were discovered 3 days ago, Hmm I Smell Conspiracy !!





> I still have questions. The packages don't seem to show evidence of ever going through the postal system. . . the 6 stamps aren't cancelled & I doubt that would be sufficient postage anyway. It's also not easy to get packages delivered to people w/secret service protection.





> And how he got them into the postal system when they raised every red flag. And how their explosives were not detected by sniffers. And why the inadequate postage was not cancelled.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/mail-bomber-conspiracy-or-another-left-wing-hoax-like-benghazi-coverup-russia-collusion-or-kavanaugh-gang-rapes/


----------



## Smitty901

The stamp thing is misunderstood by many The packages were under the minimum so the cost is $3.50 not the $3.00 on the package. That is a fact. the stamps used were forever 50 cent stamps.


----------



## Steven

Lowtechredneck said:


> This could have been a liberal plot where they all had these pre-made and were waiting for the right moment to put them in their own mailbox.


any evidence or are you just making stuff up to blame others for an actual nut job who was a home grown terrorist.?


----------



## Steven

RedLion said:


> I believe that that was exactly how it went. Time to change the media narrative away from the caravan, kavanaugh and a number of other things, including trying to discourage conservative voters and stop that Red Wave the is in process.


...based on what evidence?


----------



## Steven

Smitty901 said:


> Well this is the same FBI that found Hillary did nothing wrong.


no they did call her reckless... didnt they? They just never filed charges. I heard a news story about how trump is also using unsecured phone lines and china is tapping his calls from the white house. Hillarys emails might have been not a big deal but her others crimes are defiantly not OK to ignore.


----------



## Steven

Smitty901 said:


> Finish the research, he was a registered Democrat until 2016. All part of the plan. You can not be that blind.


This is crazy!

why are you arguing as if its a win if you can define this nut as a liberal or a loss if he is defined as a conseravatie. Not all people in eather party are mentally stable! Why go on goose chases to connect dots that don't make sense? as of late he was a trump supporter.. before that a liberal.. OK what does that mean... NOTHING... what does it prove NOTHING

I dont get why you want to connect dots to being a big consparcy as if its a victory for dems when in fact its a victory for NOBODY!


----------



## Sasquatch

The leopard's spots are starting to show.


----------



## Smitty901

Steven said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> why are you arguing as if its a win if you can define this nut as a liberal or a loss if he is defined as a conseravatie. Not all people in eather party are mentally stable! Why go on goose chases to connect dots that don't make sense? as of late he was a trump supporter.. before that a liberal.. OK what does that mean... NOTHING... what does it prove NOTHING
> 
> I dont get why you want to connect dots to being a big consparcy as if its a victory for dems when in fact its a victory for NOBODY!


 He is what he is. They are trying to portray him as a Big GOP follower and that is not the truth. The Democrats need to through last minute curve balls and this is just one of them. been in the planning a long time.
The phony FBI we have has been for many years now covering for the DNC. You have to be blind not to see. They are so deep in with the DNC they can't get out.


----------



## RedLion

Steven said:


> ...based on what evidence?


Lol, please stop. Even a lefty such as yourself knows what I said is true, always is for the commie party.


----------



## RedLion

Sasquatch said:


> The leopard's spots are starting to show.


Very true sir. Angry, violent and delusional lefties can not keep things together.


----------



## RedLion

For Steve, RJames and the other random commie amongst us.



> Understanding the Socialist Delusion





> reasonably intelligent people you'd be glad to have as friends or neighbors -- until the conversation touches on politics and you realize they've placed themselves beyond the reach of reason in this one area of their lives.


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/understanding_the_socialist_delusion.html


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Very true sir. Angry, violent and delusional lefties can not keep things together.


 Notice how so many of those that commit these crimes have long records are known. But nothing was ever done with them by liberals in the school systems, DA's, court system LE . Almost every case.
After they make heads lines the cover up starts trying to hide and make excuse why they were not locked up or in mental health care . The liberals need these nuts case to do there dirty work .
How many guns did Holder put in the hands of really bad people. We will never know they are hiding the information . It was a lot and a planned agenda. How many guns did the FBI put on the Streets of Milwaukee.
No one knows FBI hid records. We know it was a lot.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

Smitty901 said:


> Notice how so many of those that commit these crimes have long records are known. But nothing was ever done with them by liberals in the school systems, DA's, court system LE . Almost every case.
> After they make heads lines the cover up starts trying to hide and make excuse why they were not locked up or in mental health care . The liberals need these nuts case to do there dirty work .
> How many guns did Holder put in the hands of really bad people. We will never know they are hiding the information . It was a lot and a planned agenda. How many guns did the FBI put on the Streets of Milwaukee.
> No one knows FBI hid records. We know it was a lot.


Just think of them as leftist sleeper cells. When they need a distraction or a boost at the polls, they activate another sleeper.


----------



## RedLion

Lowtechredneck said:


> Just think of them as leftist sleeper cells. When they need a distraction or a boost at the polls, they activate another sleeper.


I am certain that you are absolutely correct that the lefties have a bevy of patsies and otherwise nutballs ready to activate at any given time. Lefties always operate by the mantra of " the ends justify the means." Evil.


----------



## Steven

RedLion said:


> For Steve, RJames and the other random commie amongst us.
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/understanding_the_socialist_delusion.html


You people are absolutely nutty.. The guy here and the guy doing the jewish temple shooting where 11 people died while in their religions church were republicans. It does not matter who he voted for or what party he supported. If I accept facts then I must be a commie? That is absolute nutty!!! So many people voted for trump a record breaking amount and a few of those are bound to be off their rocker a little. You want to connect dots that he is a liberal that don't seem logical or nothing based on facts unless you think Trump has not taken control of the FBI which he firmly has. He just can't touch the private investigation thats different. But either way, my point don't matter. I support Trump, and he was the greatest vote I got to vote for and in 2020 I get to do it again! He is the greatest president and I am a PROUD REPUBLICAN! scratch that a PROUD TRUMP SUPPORTER! Now if you want to disagree with me thats fine, but if you want to discredit my loyality to my president than thats the last stray. I thought I was making a few friends here.. I was wrong.

Denton you may delete my account if you wish. I won't be returning back here again. I have nothing left to say but God Bless Trump, and he is truly making america great again. Mental health is a serious issue in america many suffer still when quested those even with mental health issues go and vote for different parties. In no way, absoultely no way does a crazy guy voting for trump discredit MY vote or MY president. I don't get why others don't see that but thats fine..

but to name call me the worst things like a liberal or a commie..

well you little nutty nut nut you can just Frack off out to that oil field out in Oklahoma!


----------



## RedLion

Steven said:


> You people are absolutely nutty.. The guy here and the guy doing the jewish temple shooting where 11 people died while in their religions church were republicans. It does not matter who he voted for or what party he supported. If I accept facts then I must be a commie? That is absolute nutty!!! So many people voted for trump a record breaking amount and a few of those are bound to be off their rocker a little. You want to connect dots that he is a liberal that don't seem logical or nothing based on facts unless you think Trump has not taken control of the FBI which he firmly has. He just can't touch the private investigation thats different. But either way, my point don't matter. I support Trump, and he was the greatest vote I got to vote for and in 2020 I get to do it again! He is the greatest president and I am a PROUD REPUBLICAN! scratch that a PROUD TRUMP SUPPORTER! Now if you want to disagree with me thats fine, but if you want to discredit my loyality to my president than thats the last stray. I thought I was making a few friends here.. I was wrong.
> 
> Denton you may delete my account if you wish. I won't be returning back here again. I have nothing left to say but God Bless Trump, and he is truly making america great again. Mental health is a serious issue in america many suffer still when quested those even with mental health issues go and vote for different parties. In no way, absoultely no way does a crazy guy voting for trump discredit MY vote or MY president. I don't get why others don't see that but thats fine..
> 
> but to name call me the worst things like a liberal or a commie..
> 
> well you little nutty nut nut you can just Frack off out to that oil field out in Oklahoma!


"Effective Messaging," lol...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

@Steve, don't let then run you off, some people just can't deal with a difference of opinion rationally, ignore them and move on.


----------



## RedLion

Lunatic Wrench said:


> @Steve, don't let then run you off, some people just can't deal with a difference of opinion rationally, ignore them and move on.


A very big Lol.


----------



## Smitty901

Lunatic Wrench said:


> @Steve, don't let then run you off, some people just can't deal with a difference of opinion rationally, ignore them and move on.


 No desire what so ever to run someone off because they are confused. But that does not mean I have to let misrepresented facts stand.
Even now quietly long after they are for gotten facts coming out about School shooting. That teachers LEO and others knew darn well the people involved were a big problem and did nothing.
I find it funny Union in the company I retired from putting out information. Trump has not created any jobs it all fake news. That Black unemployment has gone up under Trump.
But that is what liberals do . Change facts ,change history. Democrats have always been the party of hate. KKK some of their finest work.


----------



## ekim

RedLion said:


> I am certain that you are absolutely correct that the lefties have a bevy of patsies and otherwise nutballs ready to activate at any given time. Lefties always operate by the mantra of " the ends justify the means." Evil.


Problem being is it's not just a democommie problem it's a politician/government problem, republicans are not exactly saints either!


----------



## RedLion

ekim said:


> Problem being is it's not just a democommie problem it's a politician/government problem, republicans are not exactly saints either!


Of course you are correct.


----------

